# Ricoma



## SFG2010 (Apr 26, 2010)

Does anyone have experince with the Ricoma single station 12 needle Embroidery Machine that can give me some feed back


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

Ricoma's are good......although I've never seen Toyota/Tajima up close, I'd say it's most similar to those (very similar actually). We've used the Ricoma 1501 [an older model] for a good while now and haven't had any big problems (except those created by myself ). ​


----------



## John Thomson (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a 1201......no problems with it. 
I bought secondhand so had to do a bit of research to get it set up and running well as I did not have a supplier to answer questions for me........for the money I can't really fault it.

John


----------



## ButterFlyEmb (Sep 30, 2010)

If you run into problems you can contact us.

We do not specialize in the Ricoma machines but we do get them in our shop every once and a while for repairs. We would not mind offering support if requested. We also have access to parts.

Our website is http://www.ButterFlyEmb.com

Email: sales AT butterflyemb DOT com


----------



## SFG2010 (Apr 26, 2010)

We have found locol support but fortunately for us the machine has been reliable thus far.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Robins (Feb 3, 2008)

SFG2010 said:


> We have found locol support but fortunately for us the machine has been reliable thus far.
> 
> Thanks for the reply


Do you mind to tell me how long have you kept this machine now? the dealer told us the Ricoma has 3 years warranty, but Ricoma website says the machine has 5 years factory warranty


----------

